

YC S13 Graduates - kinandco
http://startupframework.tumblr.com/post/58801671022/yc-s13-graduates

======
kinandco
Editable YC S13 list:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AiHOoEWc9tsZdE5...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AiHOoEWc9tsZdE5ES3BJdWNyVUN1UjhlNFUtdGZ4bHc&usp=sharing)

Feel free to make changes, additions, corrections.

------
roysqra
Like the competitive analysis part.

